# dale farm evicshon



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

has anoyone been following this on tv what is your views? the day will come soon and no one is leaving.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

From what I've heard the people living there have been putting planning in for years !! For everything, water works, electricity, the lot.

Council have said no from the start, think they'll have there hands full when they come to clear them out LOL


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Rob1184 said:


> From what I've heard the people living there have been putting planning in for years !! For everything, water works, electricity, the lot.
> 
> Council have said no from the start, think they'll have there hands full when they come to clear them out LOL


But wher are they all going to go once theyve gone from there?? Im lucky to live on a councill ran place theres not many pernement yards going anymore, someone will get killed when they try to move dale farm residents and the big day aint long atall infact they should be gone 6 days ago and no one moved and no one will move


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I think its pathetic, they own the land they been there for years, just leave them alone and let them live their lives.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> But wher are they all going to go once theyve gone from there?? Im lucky to live on a councill ran place theres not many pernement yards going anymore, someone will get killed when they try to move dale farm residents and the big day aint long atall infact they should be gone 6 days ago and no one moved and no one will move


They'll not budge, council are just looking to cash in on the land probably !!

Should be a good watch on the news when it kicks off


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

They dont travel, so there not exactly travellers are they? they wont all the rights and everything given to them because there travellers? bollocks .


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Rob1184 said:


> They'll not budge, council are just looking to cash in on the land probably !!
> 
> Should be a good watch on the news when it kicks off


i know fellow travellers who have traveeld from all over the country to be there, they have shut the road ther now so no one can get in or out in veacools, where do you think 500 plus people are going to go once theyve been evicted?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

It's greenbelt land. They built homes on it knowing it was greenbelt. I feel sorry for the people who live near them and have had to put up with them.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Gonna kick off big time imo,massive riots again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

cub said:


> It's greenbelt land. They built homes on it knowing it was greenbelt. I feel sorry for the people who live near them and have had to put up with them.


Very valid point.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Get2ZeChoppNOOW said:


> They dont travel, so there not exactly travellers are they? they wont all the rights and everything given to them because there travellers? bollocks .


  its people like u im a traveller gypsy coz its in my blood just day in age you cant get aweay with moving up and down the country wer still travellers alough most of us are fully setteled on pernement pitches like dale farm alough its not legel there will be a bigger probelm when they are moving them on every other week


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

cub said:


> It's greenbelt land. They built homes on it knowing it was greenbelt. I feel sorry for the people who live near them and have had to put up with them.


the land was actually a scrapyard when it was beought


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

If I build a concrete structure on my land without planning permission there's a good chance that the council will arrange for the structure to be pulled down. It shouldn't be any different for these 'travellers' who have build on land they bought knowing it was green belt. I often feel sorry for genuine traveller communities but not on this occasion.


----------



## beanpole (Jun 27, 2011)

reckon it'll get resolved in the end. if the council know whats good for them they'd work it out. if a big community like that gets evicted from land they own, there will be a massive angry mob and someone will get really hurt. if you were in the position of making the decision to evict these people, you'd be gambling with your life and your families life.

if someone fvcked my familys life up and many more of my mates families lives up, then some1 responsible would probably end up paying the ultimate price.

just let them live there lives.


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> its people like u im a traveller gypsy coz its in my blood just day in age you cant get aweay with moving up and down the country wer still travellers alough most of us are fully setteled on pernement pitches like dale farm alough its not legel there will be a bigger probelm when they are moving them on every other week


Then pay taxes and rent like everyone else. wouldn't be a problem if they had legally bought the land and built on it with planning permission like everyone else would have to.

Just want special treatment and do what they like cos there "travellers" , again bollocks


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I drove past it today, funnily enough.Its GREENBELT.You cant build on it.The council have said no from the start and not relented.The high court have set a date .In 2 weeks the dozers go in.If they let them stay, everyone would be building houses, in the local park.


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

beanpole said:


> reckon it'll get resolved in the end. if the council know whats good for them they'd work it out. if a big community like that gets evicted from land they own, there will be a massive angry mob and someone will get really hurt. if you were in the position of making the decision to evict these people, you'd be gambling with your life and your families life.
> 
> if someone fvcked my familys life up and many more of my mates families lives up, then some1 responsible would probably end up paying the ultimate price.
> 
> just let them live there lives.


Yea let them do what they want. and if anyone gets in there way kill em . Great attitude :whistling:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

beanpole said:


> reckon it'll get resolved in the end. if the council know whats good for them they'd work it out. if a big community like that gets evicted from land they own, there will be a massive angry mob and someone will get really hurt. if you were in the position of making the decision to evict these people, you'd be gambling with your life and your families life.
> 
> if someone fvcked my familys life up and many more of my mates families lives up, then some1 responsible would probably end up paying the ultimate price.
> 
> just let them live there lives.


Ok mate ill build a house in your back garden.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> If I build a concrete structure on my land without planning permission there's a good chance that the council will arrange for the structure to be pulled down. It shouldn't be any different for these 'travellers' who have build on land they bought knowing it was green belt. I often feel sorry for genuine traveller communities but not on this occasion.


but what youve got to look at is what do you thinks going to happen when the dale farm residents go? where are they gonna go surely that will be more of a problem than knowing there all in one fixed place its an old scrapyard its there old scrapyard and face it its not much of a worry if they stay but silly old do gooders like the **** who lives close by whos causing problems for himself people are just agianst gypsys its been there for over ten years and the legal side since the 60s why decide to move it now? if it was muslims who wanted to build a mosque on an old scrapyard it would get let through straight away not to offend them, sorry im a gypsy im proud and if i could get there ild fight till i was dead to defend the biggest site in europe and i know others will, its gonna be a very messy day.


----------



## beanpole (Jun 27, 2011)

maybe the buildings should be pulled down, but they should be granted permission to live in their caravans. some sort of comprimise should be reached.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Get2ZeChoppNOOW said:


> Then pay taxes and rent like everyone else. wouldn't be a problem if they had legally bought the land and built on it with planning permission like everyone else would have to.
> 
> Just want special treatment and do what they like cos there "travellers" , again bollocks


i live on a plot i rent from the councill face it without doing it the illegal way my people would of been on the road setting up camps in feilds not even owned by them but there setteld on there own land, its coz wer gypsys and no other reason


----------



## beanpole (Jun 27, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Ok mate ill build a house in your back garden.


not quite the point. they own the land do they not?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

beanpole said:


> not quite the point. they own the land do they not?


yes. come on is it really much of a worry they put a few chalets up in a middel of a old scrapyard in the middel of the countryside to many doo gooding ****s village tipe people want to make a fuss over the gypsies coz they got nout better to do in ther sad lives.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

There alot of old residents in there too,it will be messy for sure,notice the gov

are keeping well out of this one lol.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Send them all back to Ireland! :cursing:

Sell their land to pay for ferry tickets! :cursing:

Pocket the difference to cover the inconvenience! :cursing:

Build a wall to stop them coming back! :cursing:

Shoot those that try! :cursing:

Then build houses on that land to accommodate illegal migrants.. :blink:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

mal said:


> There alot of old residents in there too,it will be messy for sure,notice the gov
> 
> are keeping well out of this one lol.


Ill be watching closely i wish i was there to be honest protecting family and friends, i know a few residents are thinking about going back to mother ireland if they have no where else to go.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> Send them all back to Ireland! :cursing:
> 
> Sell their land to pay for ferry tickets! :cursing:
> 
> ...


Why dont you come over on the 19th and say this **** then


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

It was plainly a joke Jonny. Was being sardonic geezah


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

beanpole said:


> not quite the point. they own the land do they not?


Yes they own it.The law FORBIDS the construction of permanent dwellings.They knew this when they bought it.They thought they could live above the law.They were wrong.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I remember a group of gypsys randomnly decided to set up shop in a field behind my house broke down the farmers gate and had 15 caravans there...they were only there for 2 days has half the town turned up and started shouting at them to leave,,,then around 8 tractors pulled up with muckspreaders...and mucked spread the field as there are no laws against mucking at anytime of day or night. The gypsys soon moved.. The state they left it in was shocking.. Big huge gas canistars for the caravans nappies rubbish and crap they just dumped there. That really ****ed me off... they threw crap in the small pond i used to fish in as a kid..and dumped oil drums in the middle of it on the first day...

send the muck spreaders in should be enough to evict anyone!!!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Yes they own it.The law FORBIDS the construction of permanent dwellings.They knew this when they bought it.They thought they could live above the law.They were wrong.


but i dont see them moving do you? Us travellers are the best we can do what we want when we want coz wer travellers, well put it this was alot of people meet me and pressume im a ruthless **** but im not im a respectable member of this country and i got as mich rite to be here as any of you


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Are you Irish Johnny lee?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> but i dont see them moving do you? Us travellers are the best we can do what we want when we want coz wer travellers, well put it this was alot of people meet me and pressume im a ruthless **** but im not im a respectable member of this country and i got as mich rite to be here as any of you


Johhny.They will have to move.Apparently many already have.Personally, I think travellers having permanent sites is a good idea.If they were allowed to stay, it would cause a tidal wave of others, doing the same.The country would be littered with illegal buildings.Not just from travellers.The authoritys know this, and wont let it happen.if they dont respond when the baliffs arrive,It will escalate.Eventually thousands of police with dogs, horses and firearms.

Your right to be here , is not in question.Your right, or anyones, not going to be allowed to ignore a 150 plus year old rule that has never been waived.


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> yes. come on is it really much of a worry they put a few chalets up in a middel of a old scrapyard in the middel of the countryside to many doo gooding ****s village tipe people want to make a fuss over the gypsies coz they got nout better to do in ther sad lives.


If i remember right they only own half the land and were never given planning permission. And it looks like they built more than a few "chalets"



johnny_lee said:


> Ill be watching closely i wish i was there to be honest protecting family and friends, i know a few residents are thinking about going back to mother ireland if they have no where else to go.


They wont be missed.



johnny_lee said:


> Why dont you come over on the 19th and say this **** then


Again another attitude of the "traveller" just beat up/kill anyone that doesn't let us do what we want. you must be so proud!



johnny_lee said:


> but i dont see them moving do you? Us travellers are the best we can do what we want when we want coz wer travellers, well put it this was alot of people meet me and pressume im a ruthless **** but im not im a respectable member of this country and i got as mich rite to be here as any of you


Sums up the pikey attitude in one. Can do what you want because your gypo's and thats that? you really sound like a respectable member of the community!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

offo said:


> Are you Irish Johnny lee?


Aye me daddy is and me mammy is a romany english lass so ive got every right to be here and ireland


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Every experience I have had with travellers or gypsy's are bad.... They do not respect peoples land do not respect the country side or the laws of a country......... Example few years ago they set up a site in Prestatyn, Ffrith beach... when they left there was human crap on benches and in crisp packets... Gas canisters from their caravans maybe 20 of them..and plastic bags stuffed in bushes....

When they turned up in the field behind me, the first reaction of the street was to lock everything valuable away and call the cops!

Then another time when they decided to park in an industrial parks car park so workers couldnt get in to work they camped their for months with chickens running around, oh and when they finally did move rubbish again.....

Not having a go at gypsie's but you say you ahve just as much right as anyone... but when laws are not abided by tax is ignored and no respect to property.... just pees me right off,,,, not saying you in particular...but the the reputation of travellers is generally not a good one.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Johhny.They will have to move.Apparently many already have.Personally, I think travellers having permanent sites is a good idea.If they were allowed to stay, it would cause a tidal wave of others, doing the same.The country would be littered with illegal buildings.Not just from travellers.The authoritys know this, and wont let it happen.if they dont respond when the baliffs arrive,It will escalate.Eventually thousands of police with dogs, horses and firearms.
> 
> Your right to be here , is not in question.Your right, or anyones, not going to be allowed to ignore a 150 plus year old rule that has never been waived.


I can tell you ive got friends and family who live on dale farm and 98.9% of people are still there and refusing to go and will put up a fight when the day arrives and some one will end up very badly hurt i think everyones scared of us travellers for some strainge reason the govement espeically


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Get2ZeChoppNOOW said:


> If i remember right they only own half the land and were never given planning permission. And it looks like they built more than a few "chalets"
> 
> They wont be missed.
> 
> ...


I wonder if yould say this, agian come to the farm and say this on the 19th ?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

the reason people may be scared of travellers is because they are agressive and offer you out for random fights for no reason...plus its never just one person you deal with


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> I can tell you ive got friends and family who live on dale farm and 98.9% of people are still there and refusing to go and will put up a fight when the day arrives and some one will end up very badly hurt i think everyones scared of us travellers for some strainge reason the govement espeically


Well obviously not or they wouldn't be evicting you.


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok i will come on the 19th then you can beat me to death and prove i was wrong about travellers the whole time. Point proven well done paddy


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> I wonder if yould say this, agian come to the farm and say this on the 19th ?


Is the 19th code for something? or an offer of a drink after a round of golf?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Well obviously not or they wouldn't be evicting you.


there trying my friend trying, just remember theyve been trying since what the 60s? good luck to them if they want to get people hurt i feel sorry for the police/balifs just doing there jobs but then agian my community is just tryin to live, if someone came to your house to evict you would you just go in a flash and watch yer house destroyed?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> I can tell you ive got friends and family who live on dale farm and 98.9% of people are still there and refusing to go and will put up a fight when the day arrives and some one will end up very badly hurt i think everyones scared of us travellers for some strainge reason the govement espeically


Well if they resist likely someone will get hurt.2000 coppers in riot gear, with gas, guns & dogs, against a few dozen blokes in white vests.Think I know whod my money would be on.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

johnny_lee said:


> but i dont see them moving do you? Us travellers are the best we can do what we want when we want coz wer travellers, well put it this was alot of people meet me and pressume im a ruthless **** but im not im a respectable member of this country and* i got as mich rite to be here as any of you*


You are right there mate, you have the right to have same enforcement laws and stupid bureaucracy that we in the settled community have had to put up with for ages. You have equality in that all sectors of the UK "Joe Public" have with authorities up n down n throughout the country. Never forget in the UK we are subjects and not citizens as we dont have a written constitution.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> there trying my friend trying, just remember theyve been trying since what the 60s? good luck to them if they want to get people hurt i feel sorry for the police/balifs just doing there jobs but then agian my community is just tryin to live, if someone came to your house to evict you would you just go in a flash and watch yer house destroyed?


My guess is there will be a lot of "volunteers" down there to help out.

You are in the wrong. No point gnashing teeth and wringing hands.

Everybody on this little island has to play by the same rules.


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> there trying my friend trying, just remember theyve been trying since what the 60s? good luck to them if they want to get people hurt i feel sorry for the police/balifs just doing there jobs but then agian my community is just tryin to live, if someone came to your house to evict you would you just go in a flash and watch yer house destroyed?


Yea but i don't have to worry about that because i pay tax, rent, and abide the law.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Well if they resist likely someone will get hurt.2000 coppers in riot gear, with gas, guns & dogs, against a few dozen blokes in white vests.Think I know whod my money would be on.


dont make me laugh no more i tell you i cant stop laugin in this day and age you could get a ****ing sub machine gun if you had the money and knew the rite people plus its not just a few us us travellers in vests theres other groups that are getting involed thousands of people will be there to resist, anarcist groups are joining in it will be worse than the london riots with more casualtiys and its sad its come to this.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> dont make me laugh no more i tell you i cant stop laugin in this day and age you could get a ****ing sub machine gun if you had the money and knew the rite people plus its not just a few us us travellers in vests theres other groups that are getting involed thousands of people will be there to resist, anarcist groups are joining in it will be worse than the london riots with more casualtiys and its sad its come to this.


Best not take any chances then..............................


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> My guess is there will be a lot of "volunteers" down there to help out.
> 
> You are in the wrong. No point gnashing teeth and wringing hands.
> 
> Everybody on this little island has to play by the same rules.


really what about the asilum seekers given 3 million quid houses while our injured soliders live in toweblocks in tiny flats? this is england its not a fair country live with it


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> dont make me laugh no more i tell you i cant stop laugin in this day and age you could get a ****ing sub machine gun if you had the money and knew the rite people plus its not just a few us us travellers in vests theres other groups that are getting involed thousands of people will be there to resist, anarcist groups are joining in it will be worse than the london riots with more casualtiys and its sad its come to this.


sadly I think you maybe right.I might drive down for a look.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

areen't romany english people who have been kicked out by the travelling way of life?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

essexboy said:


> sadly I think you maybe right.I might drive down for a look.


youl be lucky to get anywhere nere the place now mate, anyway to all and everyone those agiasnt me those with me those giving me abuse for being a gypsy and a proud one i am now going to rest me head and say my prayers, lets all be frends and watch this blow over for the better of everyone were all humans after all and deserv to live in harmouny between ourselve and who cares if theres a few caravans and chalets in an old scrapyard it could be a flat with alqudea terrorists the money spent on this 18 million pounds could be put to better use. goodnight and God bless you all


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Peace brother


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

If they break the law, which the have - then they should be moved on.

Ive never had a pleasant experience with a traveler or gypsy as they are more commonly known.

When they settled near where i live there was a massive amount of thefts and other crimes that subsided when they left... i have had too many friends offered out for a fight with a gypsy for no reason - and yet if they did anythign except back down there would be a dozen turn up and either beat them half to death or kill them.

I have no animosity towards any creed, culture or race... but a friendly, respectful and law abiding traveler i have never met.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Doesn't matter what your creed/colour or whatever is, if you break the rules or the law, you should fully expect to pay the consequences.

Easy to say mind, I do feel for the travelers who are being kicked off the land, but unfortunalty they have broken the rules

(Coming from me and I have roma blood down the line)


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

kick the fookers off their 'travelers' so bloody travel !


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

puurboi said:


> If they break the law, which the have - then they should be moved on.
> 
> Ive never had a pleasant experience with a traveler or gypsy as they are more commonly known.
> 
> ...


If you read through a few of my earlier posts on the previous pages, you will notice I have written the exact same thing buddy... I know exactly what you mean and what you are talking about!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

im sure there was a thing on one of the gypsy programs about them moving on travellers and them saying oh they will never do it , then it was its happening in a couple of weeks , then they were having a party for there last night before they all got moved on!

i think in the end you have to face up tothe facts that there going to get moved on no matter how much of a fuss they put up ....once the order comes they will move them on weather they like it or not


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> Ill be watching closely i wish i was there to be honest protecting family and friends, i know a few residents are thinking about going back to mother ireland if they have no where else to go.


Genuine questions... why did the travellers leave mother Ireland ? Why leave their home land ? And why is there so much violence and crime associated with them ?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

nobody said:


> kick the fookers off their 'travelers' so bloody travel !


i hate it when people say this :cursing: So if they do move thats 500 odd families where will they go? overnight there not going to dissapear and they will end up probally a few yards down the road in another feild thats not thers the local councill think ther sorting out a problem when infact ther making it ten times worse

Also im fed up wid the abuse on her about gypsies when people know down right that i am a traveller


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

ild like to to point out one thing we where adviced by local councills years ago to buy land to settle on and told weld be given planning permision this is a genuine fact and yet once we buy the land and settel on it its a different rule, i feel for the sheridans who own the old scrapyard at dale farm beavuse they wher told they could live there if they bought it


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Genuine questions... why did the travellers leave mother Ireland ? Why leave their home land ? And why is there so much violence and crime associated with them ?


Bump ?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Bump ?


for work years ago and to sell horses, its like the polish and other europens why are they here for


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been involved in the eviction if travellers a few times form sites and every time they threaten the earth yet when the day comes to evict they are no where near as violent as they promise. I'm not saying that this is the case here but I seriously doubt the violence will be as bad as the London riots!

My view is have they broken the law that the rest of UK residents are supposed to adhere to? If yes then move them on, if no then there's no need to be moved on. If they've broken the law then it's plain and simple. Play with fire, get burned!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

the government are rushing through new planning laws atm,to build more

houses in the uk,they want to build opposite me on a golf course,1000

odd houses.

Alot of theses houses will be put aside for council tenants etc,so low

cost type housing,usually ending up as ghetto's for the future,and trashing

the landscape forever,given the choice ide rather some gypsies out

the way in some field than the alternative.

Also i would imagine alot of travellers were born here as well.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

mal said:


> the government are rushing through new planning laws atm,to build more
> 
> houses in the uk,they want to build opposite me on a golf course,1000
> 
> ...


very well said, i was born here alough i talk with an irish accent as do most english born travellers of irish desent


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> very well said, i was born here alough i talk with an irish accent as do most english born travellers of irish desent


My best m8s from a travelling family ..his family came off the sites years ago and bought a pub ... Talks the jargon sometimes.. I'm like what does that mean ? My great grannies surname was Rommie ... From Ireland ....


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> Also im fed up wid the abuse on her about gypsies when people know down right that i am a traveller


To be fair fella you started a post regarding travellers, your going to get some negative comments. I live in an area with a permanent traveller plot, and all my familiy are Irish, but personally i feel that if the laws have been broken then the police have the right / obligation to carry out what ever if needed to correct it. I dont know what the answer is, these families need somewhere to live but as others have mentioned we all live in this country and as thus should / must lieve by the laws of the land. Its a difficult one this that is going to be drawn out i feel.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3798927/Big-fat-6m-bribe-to-end-gypsy-camp.html

Latest news residents have asked for 6million pounds for the land to leave quietly i think thats cheaper than the 18 million costs?


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

rules are rules i'm affraid. Why should they get treated any different.

As mentioned, i couldnt build an extension over a certain m2 without planning permission.

I think the OP posted this topic expecting to fall out with other members. My experience with travellers are as follows

- lots of buildings robbed of copper/lead

- large scale mess left when vacated area, including burnt out caravans

i


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

mal said:


> Also i would imagine alot of travellers were born here as well.


I would imagine so, at least 10 a week.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

soob the dug said:


> - lots of buildings robbed of copper/lead
> 
> i


dont give it that please mate its not just travellers and gypsy folk who are into scrap i know 2 local crackheads who got done for nicking copper from abandoned houses loads of people are doing the scrap these days beacuse theres ££££££££ in it.


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3798927/Big-fat-6m-bribe-to-end-gypsy-camp.html
> 
> Latest news residents have asked for 6million pounds for the land to leave quietly i think thats cheaper than the 18 million costs?


So you want the council to pay them to take down illegally built housing? you are aware that under those cirumstances they will have directly profited hugely by breaking the law in illegally settling and building? perhaps in ill just go out and build another house in my back garden now and then demand over market value for it to be knocked down off the council?

The fact of the matter is that that is greenbelt land, it is illegal to build on it, making the majority of the site illegal, laws are laws, the site has to go, costing 18 million of the decent hard working people of this countries tax money.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> dont give it that please mate its not just travellers and gypsy folk who are into scrap i know 2 local crackheads who got done for nicking copper from abandoned houses loads of people are doing the scrap these days beacuse theres ££££££££ in it.


My mother and brother in-law have been robbed of metal, my bro in-law is a builder and he's lost loads, and expensive tools.

None of the thefts looked like gypsies, like johnny says - *it's the smack heads and the junkies*. Many of the gypsies i've met don't scrounge the dole, they work, they've got a good work ethic, proud folk.

The cnuts on the dole are the ones robbing our homes while we are all at work.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Johnny Lee, I think you're missing the point of a lot of posters on this thread. Most of us don't have a problem with people living on land they've bought but if there has been no planning permission given then you do not have the right to build on it. I've had friends that have their planned extensions turned down as it would not be in keeping with the rest of the street. I know one guy who had a loft conversion done and then had it pulled down because it was ½ metre higher than planning allowed.

UK residents should all abide by the same laws. Living on land that you've purchased is one thing, building on land you own without planning permission is a totally different argument. It's why most sensible people wait for planning approval before building anything that requires it instead of complaining when they build and it's rejected. In my opinion you've either got to be stupid or delusional to build anything when you've been told that planning permission will never be given on a specific piece of land.

In addition as a piece of friendly advice you're shooting yourself in the foot when you're trying to imply that people have the wrong perception about travellers being violent, above the law, etc when you've mentioned several times that there will be mass riots come eviction time, you know where to get firearms from, etc.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

do they pay council tax?

no? get them to **** then.

how can I have sympathy for them?

They're a fixed group. They're not ****ing travellers. they use that term to avoid paying council tax.

If they all pay council tax.. then if it's their land, then fine. they're hard done by.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Shadow said:


> you know where to get firearms from, etc.


i dont but people do why would i tell you or anyone if i did or not


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> do they pay council tax?
> 
> They're a fixed group. They're not ****ing travellers. they use that term to avoid paying council tax.
> 
> If they all pay council tax.. then if it's their land, then fine. they're hard done by.


that ****ing boils my **** you know **** all about it obvioulsy, im a traveller even if i live on a perment plot its in my blood and my desendents used to travel ireland/uk in horse drawn wagons thats why and alot of people still travell around


----------



## lewis2000 (Sep 11, 2010)

You still haven't justified why you don't pay council tax? You live on a permanent plot!!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Gypsies talk a good fight but hardly ever deliver the goods, used to get them where I live and they'd leave the site in a right mess aftger they'd eventually get moved on.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

lewis2000 said:


> You still haven't justified why you don't pay council tax? You live on a permanent plot!!


That is down the the council. If the council charged the local taxes then they are admitting that Dale Farm is a legal dwelling. It isn't, so they can't.

The Gypsies would probably compromise and pay council tax, if the legality ruled in their favour. Their home would be safe. I get the impression that neither party want that though. Unless Johnny knows different.

Some do pay Council Tax bud.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

lewis2000 said:


> You still haven't justified why you don't pay council tax? You live on a permanent plot!!


I do i liv on a council site and you ave to or you cant live there i dont think i ever sed once i dont pay tax


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> i know fellow travellers who have traveeld from all over the country to be there, they have shut the road ther now so no one can get in or out in *veacools*,where do you think 500 plus people are going to go once theyve been evicted?


I take they dont have schools on the Gypo farms and sites

to be honest I dont give a **** as long as they dont come my way


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

not trying to stoke the fires here but last time the travellers were in my neck of the woods alot of peoples sheds got broken into, a few people were attacked badly for no reason and the fenced off area in which they settled (after smashing the fences down to gain access) was turned into a rubbish tip.

im not implying that this is an example of how all travellers behave but its behavior like this that gives the travelling community a bad name and maybe if travellers want a better image they should start policing themselves and try to prevent the bad apples from souring peoples opinions of the community as a whole.

please dont take this personally johnny - im merely relaying some facts.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

You have to say tho,walking around the gaff,theres rubbish and dog crap

all over the place,people fly tipping down every lane,the list goes on.

I dont think your average resident is any different tbh,most people

litter the place up,im forever picking up fvking cans,burger king,spar

rubbish off the ground outside my house,and it aint just kids who do it.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> I take they dont have schools on the Gypo farms and sites
> 
> to be honest I dont give a **** as long as they dont come my way


Yeah there well schooled ........in tarmacing, facia and soffit fitting, block paving . Well that's for the males

The females get to do the cleaning and can sell pegs and lucky heather if any time spare after that


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Yeah there well schooled ........in tarmacing, facia and soffit fitting, block paving . Well that's for the males
> 
> The females get to do the cleaning and can sell pegs and lucky heather if any time spare after that


ofcourse you know it so well dont ya pal


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> I take they dont have schools on the Gypo farms and sites
> 
> to be honest I dont give a **** as long as they dont come my way


Farms like wer some time of animal , maybe with your attitude towards travelling people you will get some of our people come by you hopefully


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Been reading all this with interest. All i know is ive had many more problems with people that arent from the travelling community than those within it, and thats not because i dont live naer any of them. They are no more violent than modern day community.

Also if this was an 80 year old grandad who built onto his house when he purchased his house in the 60's then they would put a heart breaking story on the local news, the community would be outraged and public pressure would make the council back off, ive seen it alot over the years, but i feel because they are travellers then its a different story.

Also the arguement about them not paying tax, you go to your local court any day of the week and you will see dozens of people up in court for not paying their council tax etc yet i bet they all got kids in local schools. Plus i bet theres at least one person in all our streets who is evading tax in some way, any builder/plumber on here will be feeling sheepish right about now.

Finally, when a group of travellers come to the area, crime does go up but i believe you will find that if you see who actually does these crimes its 'honest john' up the road who everyones known for years, or builder pete from the next town, but the arrival of the travellers means they will often get away with it as the police will put 2 and 2 togethor and get 5.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> Farms like wer some time of animal , maybe with your attitude towards travelling people you will get some of our people come by you hopefully


I know quite a few of them pal , Boxing attracts them. Funny thing is that they have all bought houses and distance themselves from the travelling community, I wonder why that is...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Quite a lot of discrimination going on in this thread tbh, surprised the MOD's haven't picked up on it..

You can't tar all travelers and gypsies with the same brush


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> Quite a lot of discrimination going on in this thread tbh, surprised the MOD's haven't picked up on it..
> 
> You can't tar all travelers and gypsies with the same brush


boom boom...unintentional pun...?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

gbn69 said:


> boom boom...unintentional pun...?


lol unintentional yes

I just feel if this was a thread about black people or whatever, people wouldn't be so ignorant and Mod's would take it more seriously, someone said all traveller men do is brick lay and some other nonsense, what if I said black people only rap or something equally as ridiculous, i'd be banned or seriously negg'ed to fook lol!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

What's the appeal?

I don't mean to sound cold but I have ancestors who traveled on horse and carriage a few hundred years ago... doesn't everyone?

Please enlighten me :confused1:


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> lol unintentional yes
> 
> I just feel if this was a thread about black people or whatever, people wouldn't be so ignorant and Mod's would take it more seriously, someone said all traveller men do is brick lay and some other nonsense, what if I said black people only rap or something equally as ridiculous, i'd be banned or seriously negg'ed to fook lol!


but travelling people do pave drives and black top, i know , they did a drive for me in Essex once. Black people also Rap , what the **** are you going on about


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

ROFL

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

If travellers are laying new drives etc,then they must be using builders merchants,

inadvertently paying into the system and the economy.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

mal said:


> If travellers are laying new drives etc,then they must be using builders merchants,
> 
> inadvertently paying into the system and the economy.


unless they rob the stuff


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

in which case they are creating work for the police and innadvertantly paying into society haha


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

mmmmmm.i dont know mate,,look at all those crim's in london smashing the town

up stealing all them jellied eel's n stuff,burning the place up,people like that

are the real problem imo,and far more dangerous,shooting at hellies with

there cap gun's.

Ide close down london, evict the lot of you's..britain would be Great again


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

mal said:


> mmmmmm.i dont know mate,,look at all those crim's in london smashing the town
> 
> up stealing all them jellied eel's n stuff,burning the place up,people like that
> 
> ...


I have seen "Twin Town" mate , ok...lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> I know quite a few of them pal , Boxing attracts them. Funny thing is that they have all bought houses and distance themselves from the travelling community, I wonder why that is...


many travellers including my second cousins live in houses doesnt mean there not travellers and have distanced themselves you dont seem to know anything your talking about to be honest


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> many travellers including my second cousins live in houses doesnt mean there not travellers and have distanced themselves you dont seem to know anything your talking about to be honest


I have re-quoted your opening line below , you ask for peoples views .... people have expressed them, did you expect everyone to share the same view as yourself ?



johnny_lee said:


> has anoyone been following this on tv what is your views? the day will come soon and no one is leaving.


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

My opinion would be yes its greenbelt land and they shouldnt be there but then they have payed their way to be on that land over many years and as people have said they do work for a living and they also send there kids to school to get them an education so that in the future they can earn their way and contribute to the economy so i think the council should leave the travellers well alone!

There human aswell you know..Just because there gypsys doesnt mean we should treat them any different to anybody else..There not ALL the same


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> many travellers including my second cousins live in houses doesnt mean there not travellers and have distanced themselves you dont seem to know anything your talking about to be honest


Pleaase define the word travellers then. I do also love how the majority of the people in this thread are just making the same point to you, yet your continous defence is simply that we dont know what were talking about, please enlighten me, at what point was the law changed that those of travelling descent didnt have to have planning permission or pay council tax? perhaps by this logic we should legalise drug dealing for those from criminal families, after all its in their blood.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> but travelling people do pave drives and black top, i know , they did a drive for me in Essex once. Black people also Rap , what the **** are you going on about


Did you learn how to read at school? I said you can't tar them all with the same brush.. no need to swear boy xx


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

crampy said:


> My opinion would be yes its greenbelt land and they shouldnt be there but then they have payed their way to be on that land over many years and as people have said they do work for a living and they also send there kids to school to get them an education so that in the future they can earn their way and contribute to the economy so i think the council should leave the travellers well alone!
> 
> There human aswell you know..Just because there gypsys doesnt mean we should treat them any different to anybody else..There not ALL the same


They send their kids to school? good for them, really. however the fact is that the entire site is illegal and should never have been built and before anyone says that they expected to get planning permission or that it was previously a dump, unless you buy land with planning permission attached you have no right to build on it until that planning permission is granted.

Edit: just to add, council tax (the stuff it being an illegal site they done pay) helps to fund the schools.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Random181 said:


> Pleaase define the word travellers then. I do also love how the majority of the people in this thread are just making the same point to you, yet your continous defence is simply that we dont know what were talking about, please enlighten me, at what point was the law changed that those of travelling descent didnt have to have planning permission or pay council tax? perhaps by this logic we should legalise drug dealing for those from criminal families, after all its in their blood.


ar drug deelers an ethnic race? you must be mad if you tink comparin drug deelers with Travellers and gypsies is the same

you say we all criminals i think the setteld comunty is full of pedofiles and drug addicts you wudnt see in side of a traveling comunity

the reason travellers dont travel anymore well the majority dont is that is not as easy to do this anymore you can get a doctor and heathcare and shcooling for children when setteled just becease we dont travell anymore does not mean where not travellers its in our blood


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

How exactly are travellers an ethnic race? you fully admit your of irish descent..that doesnt make you an ethnic race. Its makes you simply irish who travell round england. Also i dont know where you get the idea that i believe all travellers are criminals, that is not nor has ever been my opinion i have no generall issue with anyone, every comment i made is 100% with regards to dale farm and yet again i reittarate my original point. I dont have an issue with them because they are travellers, i have an issue with the farm because it is one giant illegal camp which should never have been built.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Random181 said:


> How exactly are travellers an ethnic race? you fully admit your of irish descent..that doesnt make you an ethnic race. Its makes you simply irish who travell round england. Also i dont know where you get the idea that i believe all travellers are criminals, that is not nor has ever been my opinion i have no generall issue with anyone, every comment i made is 100% with regards to dale farm and yet again i reittarate my original point. I dont have an issue with them because they are travellers, i have an issue with the farm because it is one giant illegal camp which should never have been built.


theres alot more history in me than jus bien plain old irish have a read here

http://www.irishtraveller.org.uk/find-out-about-irish-travellers/history-and-culture/


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

If everyone was to reserch irish traveller hostory before coming out with the ****e i have herd on her then more people would understand the way of life


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

An interesting point and an interesting read, whether it makes travellers a genuince ethnicicity is highly dabatable though, none the less i thank you for enlightening me on this part of the communities history  . I must however still stand by my original point though, i have no issue what so ever with travellers, only with the fact that dale farm is a totally illegal campsite.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Random181 said:


> dale farm is a totally illegal campsite.


Well Dale farm is actually split between 2 sides one side is legal and one side isnt theres roughly just over 1 thosend people living on the site and its the largest site in europe and quite possibly the world however ther is also an arguement that its not greenbelt it was a fact an old scrap yard and i can even get pictures to prove this if you dont belive me


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

I believe you entirely on it being an old scrapyard mate. I was aware that a proportion of the slght is legal and has planning permission, upon checking the BBC site i am now aware that 400 people are due to be evicted, those 400 people built without planning permission and broke the law, the simple fact is that laws are laws and everyone must obey them, in this case that means those 400 peope leaving their homes, those people knew they were building without planning permission and taking this risk, now it is time for them to face the consequences of those illegal actions.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Random181 said:


> I believe you entirely on it being an old scrapyard mate. I was aware that a proportion of the slght is legal and has planning permission, upon checking the BBC site i am now aware that 400 people are due to be evicted, those 400 people built without planning permission and broke the law, the simple fact is that laws are laws and everyone must obey them, in this case that means those 400 peope leaving their homes, those people knew they were building without planning permission and taking this risk, now it is time for them to face the consequences of those illegal actions.


Isnt a scrapyard classed as industial not greenbelt, lets face it its not exacly in the middel of the cotswolds dale farm is it yeh its illegal but the same things going to happen agian somewhere else in a few years dale farm is after all another plot that was bought by travellers evikted from other illegel sites


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i think if they are going to evict them, that they should give them a trade so to speak of somewhere not on whatever the **** a greenbelt is, probably some made up name given by the government to get more control over people.

They should give them another piece of land equivalent to the one they are on currently.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> They should give them another piece of land equivalent to the one they are on currently.


Whats the point it this? Mr Sheridan has already said hell lead the other familys on to other plots he knows of if the counicll give 62 grand to each family


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

So why exactly are they being evicted? surely they just have to take down the chalets? if they own the land they cant be evicted can they?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> Whats the point it this? Mr Sheridan has already said hell lead the other familys on to other plots he knows of if the counicll give 62 grand to each family


The point in what?

I'm a bit lost mate could you explain ta?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

would cause less hassle to just give the land to the travellers, they got their lives settled there now and moving them is ignorant now as whether its green belt or not, they should have been moved at the very start, and not allowed to bring up new children in the land, land has no justification over peoples living rights


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> The point in what?
> 
> I'm a bit lost mate could you explain ta?


you sed they should give them another bit of land and i ment whats the point when theyve already got land?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

barsnack said:


> would cause less hassle to just give the land to the travellers, they got their lives settled there now and moving them is ignorant now as whether its green belt or not, they should have been moved at the very start, and not allowed to bring up new children in the land, land has no justification over peoples living rights


Hate to sound all hippy here mate but the land IMO is worth more, we're not the only organisms to inhabit it.... it's green for a reason. Maybe make other arrangements for them/ buy the land back.

Give people an inch and they'll take a mile, allow these gypsies to keep building on the land then everyone is going to bypass and legality regarding building permits.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> Hate to sound all hippy here mate but the land IMO is worth more, we're not the only organisms to inhabit it.... it's green for a reason. Maybe make other arrangements for them/ buy the land back.
> 
> Give people an inch and they'll take a mile, allow these gypsies to keep building on the land then everyone is going to bypass and legality regarding building permits.


Mr sheridan has alread had a meeting wid the councill in the last few days and has said if the councill pay out 6million to them they will leave quietly do you not think this makes more sence than the 18millien puond bill that is gonna cost


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> Mr sheridan has alread had a meeting wid the councill in the last few days and has said if the councill pay out 6million to them they will leave quietly do you not think this makes more sence than the 18millien puond bill that is gonna cost


Much more.

But I can see from the council's point in bringing in new bills, it's going to save more money in the long run.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

this link her is worth a watch it shows dale farm and other sites/families


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> Hate to sound all hippy here mate but the land IMO is worth more, we're not the only organisms to inhabit it.... it's green for a reason. Maybe make other arrangements for them/ buy the land back.
> 
> Give people an inch and they'll take a mile, allow these gypsies to keep building on the land then everyone is going to bypass and legality regarding building permits.


can understand that no problem but what im getting at is they shoulda been removed at the start if they were on illegal ground, but to do it after so many years and after there already settled, some wil have been born there isn't right. Council fcuked up by letting them stay, they cant now decide to remove them as they see fit. And anyway the councils are the biggest bastarsds alive for fcuking over green field sites etc


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> you sed they should give them another bit of land and i ment whats the point when theyve already got land?


Ye of course but I mean if they really want the travellers off of the land it would be quite easy to do so, I mean if they really wanted to get the travellers off the land the army would happily go in and get everyone out as sick as it sounds.

But yea I'm not one for having the system **** over the travellers, I mean if it was a former scrap yard and it's their land then leave the people along I say


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> Much more.
> 
> But I can see from the council's point in bringing in new bills, it's going to save more money in the long run.


Save more money for who?

The economy is well and truely obliterated and any money that any one saves will be the like of major banks and corporations they want to bleed the public dry


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> Isnt a scrapyard classed as industial not greenbelt, lets face it its not exacly in the middel of the cotswolds dale farm is it yeh its illegal but the same things going to happen agian somewhere else in a few years dale farm is after all another plot that was bought by travellers evikted from other illegel sites


I understand your point entirely, but the law is the law and it must be followed, whether or not it was a scrapyard is irrelevant, any plot of land which is not bought with planning permission included, can never be guaranteed to be able to build on. For those families who are there legally, have legal jobs, pay taxes and still try and maintain what they view as a traditional way of life they have my greatest respect. Sadly these would seem to be a great minority. For all those who seem to think laws on planning permission are beneath them, the sooner they are gone the better. With regards to:



johnny_lee said:


> its illegal but the same things going to happen agian somewhere else in a few years dale farm is after all another plot that was bought by travellers evikted from other illegel sites


So none of these people ever thought the law was worth following to begin with and have no intention of following it next time. I can see why the community gets a bad rep from this sentence alone.


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Save more money for who?
> 
> The economy is well and truely obliterated and any money that any one saves will be the like of major banks and corporations they want to bleed the public dry


Oh god another 'the government and banks are against us **** the government post. YAWN...


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

On third thought im out of this thread, johnny_lee it has been nice debating this issue with you, but i feel the thread is just going round in circles and getting more silly by the post. Time to bow out i think


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Random181 said:


> On third thought im out of this thread, johnny_lee it has been nice debating this issue with you, but i feel the thread is just going round in circles and getting more silly by the post. Time to bow out i think


Ok mate good debating wid ya

in all seriuolsy ness lets here from others i know theres loads reading who arent talking wahats yer views lets keep this thread going till the 19th and see what judgement day brings


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I think they should just leave them to it, travellers have a right to live good aswell and they've been there for so long it just seems imoral and unfair to move them on.

It's wrong how there all tarred with the same brush aswell, i've worked with and for a few travellers and got on well with them, got treated well, payed on time etc..lol.

All the travellers i know are all good people, there not all bad at all.


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

'' The law is the law '' Whos law? your law? my law? what good is a law if people cant live on a piece of land that theyve been on and raised families on for the past so many years? Dont start with the law is law business when i can be pretty sure that youve broke the law once in your life...


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

crampy said:


> '' The law is the law '' Whos law? your law? my law? what good is a law if people cant live on a piece of land that theyve been on and raised families on for the past so many years? Dont start with the law is law business when i can be pretty sure that youve broke the law once in your life...


Very good point!

The world is full of hypocrites!


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> Very good point!
> 
> The world is full of hypocrites!


 Thankyou!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

For those of you who are stating commenting "just let them be" irrespective whether they have ignored planning permission laws.

How would you feel if your next door neighbour suddenly decided to build a massive extension at the back of their home and blocked out all the light into your main living room. You complain to the council to try and get it taken down as no planning permission was given. Instead they state "Oh well it's built now so let them keep it".

I know it may sound like an extreme example but Planning laws are put in place for a reason. 1. To control building of structures which may effect others in a negative manner and 2. to preserve what little bit of greenbelt land this country has left.

I find it fascinating that the majority of people who are saying leave them be choose to ignore the fact that the Travellers purchased this land knowing that building permission would never be granted on the land in question but decided to stick 2 fingers up to everyone else who abides by these laws and built on it anyway assuming that they were above the law.

The simple truth is yes it's their land, yes they can live on it but no they should never build on it and if they do (which they clearly have) then the law stipulates that these structures will be removed. They only have themselves to blame. If you want to build on a piece of land then pay the going rate for land that does allow building like everyone else has.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

My 2 penneth is the travellers seem to want the best of both worlds.

They have occupied a piece of land which they do actually own, but have used the land to build on which was stated when they bought it couldnt be built on.

Regardless of whether it was a scrap yard before or not, deeds and terms to the land are final.

Yes it is their homes and I do feel for them, but what they have done was illegal, same as if I didnt apply for planning permission for my conservatory, they would make me take it down. Why should the rules be bent to suit?

If they want to live in the land, abide by its rules fully, not bits to suit their needs.

they knew exactly what they were doing when they occupied the land, and now its crunch time.

Come the 19th it will almost certainly kick off, I think any sane person would defend their family home regardless off what legalities are behind it all, and rightly so. But like said above its easy to go round in circles, with he said she said nonsense but at least its finally coming to a head.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

as the above 2 points; the travellers own the land, no one is disputing that, planning permission has been breached, again no one is disputing that. Remove the illegal housing BUT leave the travellers to live in their 'travelling homes' (permanents as they maybe). Win Win? Travellers loose said illegal contructions BUT keep their land where they can continue to live without breaking up a community??? This way the government arent seen to be loosing face, the travellers loose their illegally built buildings but keep their land, everyone gives a bit but also take a bit


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

crampy said:


> *'' The law is the law '' Whos law? your law? my law*? what good is a law if people cant live on a piece of land that theyve been on and raised families on for the past so many years? Dont start with the law is law business when i can be pretty sure that youve broke the law once in your life...


i thought you had spilt personality for a minute


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Thats the thing tho, there isnt meant to be a community on there, it wasnt sold to become a place of residence.

Green belt land is a policy for controlling urban growth, the land is to be left empty


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Totally agree, but maybe a bit of give and take? Playing devils advocate here, i can see it from the locals point of view also.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah I can certainly see it from their side, if the shoe was on the other foot I would defend my home. But where will it stop them bending the rules, has to end somewhere, or it just results in outcomes like this.

This could of all been prevented if they enforced it a bit better, or the travellers abided by the law of the land.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL its a difficult one, as you say if this one rides then where does it stop, to be fair i should never be asked to sort issues out, i [email protected] at it :001_tt2:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i think its a hard one to judge but chances are if they had just had caravans on there and not startd building proper houses on there they would have been ok and could have moved a few people of when they needed to to apease the council then slowly move back on till they had to do the same again but basicly kept the site instead of them thinking they could do what they wanted cause they had been on there for x amount of years.

but on the other hand for all the people who said i think they should let them stay and what damage is it doing , how would u feel if u bought ur house and it was surrounded by fields that no one owned then the fields were sold off but you were told its ok no one can do anything apart from keep them as fields .

then they started building a fence but that was ok with u

then they started building houses on there then, more and more till they were all around your house and it was overlooked on both sides im sure then it would be different and it wouldnt b a matter of well its here now imay as well just leave things as they are .

im sure that 95% would then b saying how if things didnt change to get rid you would take the matter into ur own hands and get them to get rid of the houses 1 way or another

in loads of the videos they say themselves we were hoping we would get away with it and it would b ok .

but the fact is they havent but in the next breath they are saying well we wont b going anywere !!

the truth is they wereprob allowed on there to some degree years ago but its by taking advantage of time they have messed it up for themselves

they were prob told you can have the land but no building without permssion which they took as well we can put 1 van on there then when they didnt get told no it went to 3 then 5 and on and on then thought will if i build a house the same size as my van its only the same . now there at this stage


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i dont have nething else to say on the matter anymore :rolleye: Well see cloder to the 19th wat happens and what doesnt happen


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> i dont have nething else to say on the matter anymore :rolleye: Well see cloder to the 19th wat happens and what doesnt happen


johnny-lee, you should get king of the tinkers paddy donnelly to petition your cause.....seems the guy can do no wrong


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

these travlellers just want something for nothing. WHen the land was purchased it would be mentioned about its uses.

I tried to change a large garage into Gym to train people in and the council was all over it with change of use , cost me quite a bit.

Why should they just be able to do as they like ?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

coflex said:


> johnny-lee, you should get king of the tinkers paddy donnelly to petition your cause.....seems the guy can do no wrong


Year yould think old paddy would be straight on the bandwaggon wunt ya wer is he when all this is kickin of winnin big borther not given no **** about fellow travellers at dale farm cmon paddy pull your finger out yer **** and help save dale farm


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

this is more of a moral dillema than a matter to be decided using the straight black and white, yes or no principals of law, which, lets face it has been described as an ass on numerous occasions...(made, and sometimes enforced by donkeys too??) the problem seems to stem back to an inept council who colectively seem to have lacked the spinal fortitude to grasp this stinging nettle years ago. had they read machievelli, they would perhaps have aquired a couple of political principals that have served great leaders well thru the ages, if you have to do something unpleasant, do it all at once and dont put it off...and certainly dont commit sporadic acts of unpleasantless over a period of years..this will only help maintain your unpopularity whereas had you commited a coupe de grace in the first place you will enhance your name and respect. ie, had this festering limb been chopped off at the shoulder when the problem was first diagnosed instead of the hapless council sawing away at single digits, there would be no problem now to speak off. this ties in with another principal..great leaders should have an intuitive insight into problems and deal with them before they become of sufficient magnitude to cause future embarrasment. it seems the council in question has failed spectacularly on these two fronts and in the process their first class impression of a toothless lion has created a sprawling garden of contentious bones that whilst left untended has grown like topsy.

none of this takes away from the fact that our romany/irish/english traveeling men and women have broken the law with impunity here..however, i would doubt they did this overnight. the simple matter is that the threat of the sword of damocles suspended over their heads has proven to be about as likely to fall as a giant sequoia in a light breeze, so human nature has taken over and the travellers have built themselves a community, a village, built houses and raised children. which creates a huge problem. they are not now being asked to hitch up their collective trailers and begone, they are being asked to pack up their lives and leave..presumenably with nowhere to go and nothing to take. mmm..yes, the cold light of day suggests that this is the only course available to them, and indeed the legislators. yet would this not just be creating another problem for another council and other law abidibng tax payers elsewhere in the country. these people would have to go somewhere....perhaps, like that summer blockbuster you REALLY dont wanna have to take your kids too see, coming to a field near you soon....and so the process is repeated.

i wonder if a possible solution which alows the council to retain a few shards of its shattered dignity and rebuild its credibility yet would also alow the travelelers to remain on what is, after all, their own land, would be if those illegal residents are forced to dismantle/pull down their permanent chalets and replace them with mobile homes/caravans/ trailers. they could be allowed to remain connected to the electric and water supplys but would no longer be in contravention of planning laws. sure, this would be a retrograde step for them..or would it..they are purporting to be travelelers so should at least have the wheels on their wagons that would enable them to do so if/when required..no?? and yes, yes i know that this doesnt solve the alleged 'problem' of the dale farm site..(but is it such a problem..i dont know enough about it to comment but always feel the media reports sensationalise any and all negative aspects about almost any story they print..they are a busniness and need to sell papers after all...)..but it does at least give both parties an opportunity to save face and keeps the familys in place. it is certainly a moral, and political hot potato, and would seem that it requires someone with the wisdom of solomon to take the reigns and pour oil on the troubled waters before we have any more civil unrest.

peace x


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Start paying your fkin income and council taxes THEN you have a right to moan, untill you have no rights.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

right.... ive been watching emmerdale all week and there is still no sign of this plot emerging.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I pay a considerable amount of tax and own my own land, I can't build on it without permission so why should gypsies be treated any differently?

It doesn't make it right just because there's hundreds of them living there, that's like saying the looting during the rioting was fine because loads of people were doing it!?!?!?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

they have indubitably broken the law and are flagrantly continuing to do so.....but why did the inept bunch of spineless beauraucrats of the council not do something about it in the forst place rather than let it get to the poinjt when whole families are now to be uprooted and sent elsewhere....as i said in my post in the balck and white eyes of the law these people do need to be evicted.....but i think its a more complicated situation than this somehow...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

MrMike said:


> Start paying your fkin income and council taxes THEN you have a right to moan, untill you have no rights.


was that a dig at me if so then like ive said befor i do and why does it have anything to do wid you anywey


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I think what a lot of people here have a problem with is the fact that they're complaining that they're hard done by when the fact of the matter is they broke the rules, and I agree. Johnny Lee you started this thread by saying that not all travellers are violent and it is wrong to label them all like that yet have continuously made comments about how people wouldn't dare say some of this stuff to their faces and insinuated that if they did, they'd get a kicking. A little bit contradictory, don't you think?

Personally I don't by into the whole its in the blood thing, "we are travellers and always will be". People evolve, that's why we don't all climb trees and eat peanuts all day (an extreme example I know) but the point is the same. You clearly think different and that's fine, but you are tending to come across as the stereotypical gypsy.

If the Council allow these people to stay when they have blatantly broken the law, then where do they draw the line. What about other people who decide to just buy some greenbelt land and build on it. They'll then be able to say "well you let the Dale Farm lot do it, why are you discriminating me?". The fact of the matter is, as has been pointed out so many times, it is an illegal site and while people may show some sympathy for individuals you're not going to get a great deal of sympathy for the whole thing.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> was that a dig at me if so then like ive said befor i do and why does it have anything to do wid you anywey


Don't worry about him mate.

He likes to be an economic slave


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Random181 said:


> Oh god another 'the government and banks are against us **** the government post. YAWN...


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Don't worry about him mate.
> 
> He likes to be an economic slave


The words of a jobless bum.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MrMike said:


> The words of a jobless bum.


Nope, I'm a delivery driver.

Next....


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

stop yer strayin the 19th is just over a weekaway lets place bets now on how it will end will it be a big fight will we leave with no resitance or will the councill realise they cant do anything and we stay there and everyone bar len ****ing busy body gridley is happy


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

denbec said:


> Delivering pizzas


No, office stationary.

You like paper


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


>


You really have a thing for that Alex Jones bloke don't you?!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

denbec said:


> Toilet paper is good!


Yea we deliver that too.

Got the shiits have we>?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> You really have a thing for that Alex Jones bloke don't you?!


A thing.....?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

It just seems that every time anyone questions anything to do with the government or terrorists you link a video to Alex Jones!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> It just seems that every time anyone questions anything to do with the government or terrorists you link a video to Alex Jones!


well it's good evidence I feel or a start anyway.

There are many others out there but his are easier to link to and his predictions are true more often than not


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

A bit of fuel for the fire:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-14892891


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

i wouldnt like to be the bailiffs removing them from their homes


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I shouldn't find it funny, but the thought of Gypsies having slaves just made me laugh. Crazy world.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

OrganicSteel said:


> I shouldn't find it funny, but the thought of Gypsies having slaves just made me laugh. Crazy world.


I know, in the slave world surly being a gypo's slave is the bottom of the barrel of slave jobs?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

well the 19th has arrived and still no action has been taken or anyone has moved


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> well the 19th has arrived and still no action has been taken or anyone has moved


Its the 20th m8, and yes nearly half of them left of their own will.

It was a core lot that stayed and played on a loophole with electric being cut off and them supposedly being on ventilators making it "In-humane" to move them.

Friday is the cut off apparently http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-14983284


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

DaveW said:


> Its the 20th m8, and yes nearly half of them left of their own will.
> 
> It was a core lot that stayed and played on a loophole with electric being cut off and them supposedly being on ventilators making it "In-humane" to move them.
> 
> Friday is the cut off apparently http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-14983284


ye i know its the 20th smartey pants plus i know friends and family on dale farm and hardly anyone has left dont try ned tell me you knoew different


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

its a bit of a mess really, those security blokes lol,reading out a health and

saftey message,and walked off fpml.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't see what the fvcking problem is.

1: You guys are travellers (you keep telling us "it's our culture")

2: you are being asked to move on, after TEN years of staying still.

3: You own the land.

4: It is illegal to BUILD on greenbelt FOR EVERYONE.

5: Many of you are said to be Irish, not British.

6: You own mobile homes. Where ever you go you will NOT be homeless (so stop playing that card..).

7: Why not travel? (or is there too much money around London..)

"it's our culture" & "we're human beenz" isn't an excuse to fvck about and do whatever you guys like. Christ, with the greatest of respect, why not actually try that lifestyle you all tell us about???


----------



## dajackel12 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> I don't see what the fvcking problem is.
> 
> 1: You guys are travellers (you keep telling us "it's our culture")
> 
> ...


Well said mate! totally agree


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Firstly lads...'Irish' travellers are called as such because there was a law passed in Britain years ago (pretty sure but not 100% certain it was in the 1500's) called 'The Egyptian Law' (thats the origin of the term gypsy,one time they were referred to as Egyptian because of their dark looks) whereby travellers were told to leave England or die. So, most of them scrammed to Ireland and particularly the western counties (where they were left in relative peace) where they settled and travelled very little for a LONG time..but they did live on the roads (called boreens over here) in the caravans were all familiar with and as such are identified somewhat mistakenly as Irish travellers. Over time as the laws were relaxed naturally they drifted back to England again as the harsh weather in the western counties of Ireland isnt the most hospitable to be putting up with in a caravan. Naturally some of you will have doubts about what Ive just written..but trust me..these facts are well documented and easily found in Wikipedia. They were harshly treated throughout Europe and not just England. Also..it is PROVEN that their genetic origins have been traced through D.N.A. profiling identifying them to the India Pakistan region originally.

Secondly...a culture is one thing and if ones cultural heritage doesn't impinge on the cultural heritage of another and is recognisably within the law let's all live and let live. With this in mind...the desire to travel could recognisably be a cultural thing..but the idea that is in ones blood as it were is a load of oul' b*ll*x.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> ...if ones cultural heritage doesn't impinge on the cultural heritage of another and is recognisably within the law let's all live and let live.


Well, in this case it seems that the cultural heritage of putting up caravans whereever you see fit does impinge on the cultural heritage AND laws of land ownership, does it not?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

crampy said:


> My opinion would be yes its greenbelt land and they shouldnt be there but then they have payed their way to be on that land over many years and as people have said they do work for a living and they also send there kids to school to get them an education so that in the future they can earn their way and contribute to the economy so i think the council should leave the travellers well alone!
> 
> There human aswell you know..*Just because there gypsys doesnt mean we should treat them any different to anybody else*..There not ALL the same


they arent.....there treating them the same as any1 else building anywhere the shouldnt? i honestly dont see what's to argue....ok it may be easier to leave them to it, but when the f*ck is that how things are done lol? there in the wrong and there no alternative.

dont put me in the 'i hate travlers' basket, cos there loads up here and some are my closest mates, all settled with house's.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Love how you spell Eviction mate "Evicshon" - I am not taking the ****, dont change for anyone mate, it made me smile.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> I don't see what the fvcking problem is.
> 
> 1: You guys are travellers (you keep telling us "it's our culture")
> 
> ...


once agian some pr**k who does not have the slightest idea


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

have they gone yet ?or they still there


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

people that live next door to the site...from the interviews i have seen they want the travellers moved due to the rubbish and all the destruction they cause and lack of respect for other peoples property.. I lived in a town full of travellers...they ruined a lot of good stuff there ponds etc basically setting up where they wanted and not caring about nature in the slightest... I dont know i dont feel much for them... aren't they tinkers not gypsys anyway???


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

So it will be like the London riots? but that was loads of miscreants robbing and vandalising stuff and breaking the law...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> once agian some pr**k who does not have the slightest idea


Show me where I am wrong. Tell me which bit of my remarks above you think are sh!t, at least so I know. Calling me a pr**k isn't an argument.

There is *nothing* wrong with buying land Johnny, you can own whatever you can afford. But just because you say the words, "this is my culture, this is what we want to do", *DOESN'T* entitle you to have more legal rights than any other person. Sorry.

If it wasn't for the folk building walls and tarmac laying the whole site no one would have bothered you.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ironclad said:


> Show me where I am wrong. Tell me which bit of my remarks above you think are sh!t, at least so I know. Calling me a pr**k isn't an argument.
> 
> There is *nothing* wrong with buying land Johnny, you can own whatever you can afford. But just because you say the words, "this is my culture, this is what we want to do", *DOESN'T* entitle you to have more legal rights than any other person. Sorry.
> 
> If it wasn't for the folk building walls and tarmac laying the whole site no one would have bothered you.


he cant reply...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Was the axe weilded


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Well after he called 90% of the board pricks and paedophiles it wasnt a case of if more of when


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

I went down the local fair last night and they had one of those things you have to punch as hard as you can.

A gypsyy!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd stick to bodybuilding mate


----------

